# Switching breasts while pumping?



## phroggies (Sep 13, 2004)

Is there any particular reason that it is recommended that you switch breasts while pumping? I find that doing so is time-consuming and seems to throw off our routine (both breasts are still fairly soft by the time the next feeding comes around). I also find that I can get 4 ounces from one breast in about 10 minutes with no problems, so switching doesn't seem to make sense from a supply perspective. If there's no nutritional or other good reason to switch, I'd like to stop.

I don't know if these factors would be relevant, but a) ds doesn't often take the second breast during a feeding, so it may be that I'm just used to nursing one breast per session, and b) I'm only pumping two bottles a week.


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

:


----------



## Naiad (Jul 1, 2005)

The only time I pumped both breasts at a sitting was when using the double pump. If it was a single then I only did the one side, unless I didn't have enough. If you want to increase your supply then it makes sense to pump both, but if not, then I don't see a reason to do it as long as the full side isn't uncomfortable.

Also, pumping both sides could cause a bottle to contain more foremilk if neither breast is pumped long enough.
HTH.


----------



## cdahlgrd (Sep 4, 2002)

you body has learned to supply milk from one side per feeding, so no, just pump one side at a time. If you had a double pump, or were trying to up your milk it would be a different story.

Also, your breasts won't necessarily feel hard/firm when it is time to nurse. The longer you nurse, the less noticable your "full" side will be, generally speaking.


----------

